# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Inject IGF-1 into Penis

## Solrock

If I inject IGF-1 into my penis will it make it grow?












Ha! Sorry guys... I couldn't resist. It was just too funny for me not to post. Forgive me.  :Cool:  I am still laughing at the thought of some newbie potentially posting this question. I think I am slap happy from finishing my IGF-1 only cycle with great results.

----------


## Swellin

> If I inject IGF-1 into my penis will it make it grow? 
> ... I think I am slap happy from finishing my IGF-1 only cycle with great results.


Well, tell the truth....you tried it....did it work? :Bath:

----------


## Warrior

Probably improve vascularity  :LOL:

----------


## rococo

Sol, did you finish up your journal? Inquiring minds want to know! I'll go look around..

----------


## Swellin

Other questions....

Inject while flaccid?
Did you aspirate ?
Girth or length?
Twice a day?
How about the step children?
Speaking of step children...would that help with PCT?

----------


## Da Bull

> Probably improve vascularity


Bwhahahaahahaha.........  :LOL:

----------


## curiousdude

sorry to barge in... do you guys remember the thread(s) about the guy injecting his bunghole? reminds me of that.

----------


## Julio2254

I think we may need a guinea pig (not me) to try this one out for every man out there.

----------


## groundandpoundpwr21

Could work, isnt a side effect of igf it does make organs grow when it comes in contact with them? So in theory you find someone crazy enough........

----------


## shootdeep

go for it!! i suggest a 20g 2.5inch to get the job done.....

----------


## kingofmasters

Well you might have a good laugh and all
but the research of a friend of mine (at our university) shows that there is a bodybuilding compound known to increase penissize by a couple of cm and in case of microphallus (medic term for very small penis) up to 300 procent.

And the funny thing is that it only costs you 8 weeks and about 20-100 dollars (depending on source)

Anyone want to know the name of that substance?!

I should add that its most effective if used under 21 years (though in usually has an effect even if you have crossed this age)

----------


## DirtyDee

what is the name of the substance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kingofmasters

anyone else want to know if i get at least 10 replies i will tell you bros (i'll even throw in the research article of my friend)

----------


## mcnst01

Ouch!!!!

----------


## BOUNCER

Yes, and right down the 'jap eye' too !

----------


## kingofmasters

it is also very easy to make at home
It starts with an A (just 10 more replies to the secret)

----------


## Demon Deacon

> it is also very easy to make at home
> It starts with an A (just 10 more replies to the secret)



Alcohol, when your drunk everything looks bigger. Or smaller if your looking at a fat chick

----------


## scottninpo

> it is also very easy to make at home
> It starts with an A (just 10 more replies to the secret)


dude, you're a retard, just post the article and stop acting like your the freakin' keymaster

----------


## kingofmasters

demon daecon you da man!

scottninpo no need for name calling cause if you know psycology you would know that its a sign for one being powerless or frustrated.
Besides that dude I would'nt know how a retard could have an IQ of over 160!

besides ninjitsu is for wusses (lets get on your level) be a man and do a real martial art like pancrasse hybride boxing! (I love it!)

BDTR, Hitmeoff, Assymetrical1, The Mudman, Dizzle, billy bathgate, Pheedno, Cycleon (forgive me if I forgot someone) these are the people who keep this board alive! not people like you who can't take a joke and start name-calling, off course I'm gonna publish the article in the name of science at least I was just playing...

If one of above people asks what it is they will be told immediately!

----------


## Lift Chief

> demon daecon you da man!
> 
> scottninpo no need for name calling cause if you know psycology you would know that its a sign for one being powerless or frustrated.
> Besides that dude I would'nt know how a retard could have an IQ of over 160!
> 
> besides ninjitsu is for wusses (lets get on your level) be a man and do a real martial art like pancrasse hybride boxing! (I love it!)


Ok, genius, then in all your wordly knowledge can you explain the point of making such a huge deal about posting the info?

----------


## Donovan

> Ok, genius, then in all your wordly knowledge can you explain the point of making such a huge deal about posting the info?


hmm. ive posted helpful articles before with and my IQ is bearily 140. if only id thought of toying with you guys b4 giving it out . . . . i probably would have just posted it anyways

----------


## kingofmasters

My IQ is irrelevant in this discussion (it was merely an outburst concentrated at scottninpo).

But do you think I should post it at a more appropriate time (when people are awake and such  :Wink:  )?

----------


## scottninpo

forgive the name calling but please don't waste our time, either post the article, or don't, stop grandstanding

----------


## Donovan

you could post it now and later- but you already know that dont you. your toying with us i dont think it really exists. and im not just saying that trying to trick you into giving us the great secret or anything i just simply thing weve all have heard of it by now or at least one of us. i would be amazed if u really did have anything but none the less my hopes arent up as they shouldnt be

----------


## Demon Deacon

> you could post it now and later- but you already know that dont you. your toying with us i dont think it really exists. and im not just saying that trying to trick you into giving us the great secret or anything i just simply thing weve all have heard of it by now or at least one of us. i would be amazed if u really did have anything but none the less my hopes arent up as they shouldnt be



Word

----------


## Donovan

however i took something or am taking something that has slightly improved my size down there- hGH. it has definatley made me bigger more so thicker than longer a definate improvement well see if its still there when im done in 2 more months

----------


## kingofmasters

okay scottninpo no biggie

Okay here it is (remember most effective under 21 --> growing phase)

My friend is offcourse using an own blend of some specific amino acids and another DHT-deravative (also developed at our fine university).

But he told me that his results can also be obtained (with a bit less result offcourse) by plain old Andractim (French 2,5 percent DHT-gel)
8 weeks of applying 1-5 ml a day on the penile area is enough.

I think Pubmed published an article about two years ago about DHT effects on Microphallus (but they were using very small amounts of Andractim).

Bros In about two years I will be able to join the Masters of Science program (I'm a first year Med now) and then i will take the Hormones section to provide BROS all over the world with safer more effective steroids for years to come (Given that our funding will be suffecient and our team creative).

----------


## scottninpo

can you post the research article?

----------


## husun

sweet 14'' dong here i come... but seriously I'm skeptical, please post the research article. Also I think this would have a bad side affect of enlarged prostate.

----------


## Ankhefenmut

Hmmm 8 weeks? Sheesh I think 8 solid hours of Alcohol like Demon said would make my member look at least 24 inches. 
But all jokes aside, can you post medical info if you have it.

----------


## DARKSEID

**** this thread still going! I haven't read it cause I figured it was a joke but it's always on the top of the threads

----------


## scottninpo

bump for darkseid, bwahahahahahah :Devil Grin:

----------


## kingofmasters

well he and his team are in an experimental phase so I can't post the article (He won;t let me copy it)

but here is a link to a brief description of a previous experiment (for full article you have to have acces to pubmed)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract

----------


## kingofmasters

I forgot to mention (I Will look up that article too) that the size of the prostate will stay the same or even decrease!!

Yeah I know I'm da man  :Wink: !

----------


## Dude-Man

I heard that injecting any steroid , but especially IGF-1 into your penis will cause you to have a 45 minute long orgasm! why wouldn't you want that???

----------


## Dude-Man

> I heard that injecting any steroid, but especially IGF-1 into your penis will cause you to have a 45 minute long orgasm! why wouldn't you want that???



bump, can anyone verify this?

----------


## Rayman

you'd die from a 45min orgasm from the stress on your heart and body

but what a way to die!  :Big Grin:  




> bump, can anyone verify this?

----------


## DARKSEID

> you'd die from a 45min orgasm from the stress on your heart and body
> 
> but what a way to die!


Since everyone keeps this crazy topic going, I had to bump it

----------


## MikeShlort

I am that newbie.

----------


## MikeShlort

> If I inject IGF-1 into my penis will it make it grow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am that newbie.

----------


## Coolhand5599

Research chemical PE. You will find all kind of info. And yes it will give you a rock hard erection for at least 45 min

----------


## DanB

lmfao its the weekly what do i inject into my penis thread, op  :Chairshot:

----------


## MikeShlort

> If I inject IGF-1 into my penis will it make it grow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing that is "too funny" is that insulin like growth-factors are actually used in penis enlargement injection methods as a potentiator. 
It is used in conjunction with a vasodilator (PGE1)

----------


## Coolhand5599

> Well you might have a good laugh and all
> but the research of a friend of mine (at our university) shows that there is a bodybuilding compound known to increase penissize by a couple of cm and in case of microphallus (medic term for very small penis) up to 300 procent.
> 
> And the funny thing is that it only costs you 8 weeks and about 20-100 dollars (depending on source)
> 
> Anyone want to know the name of that substance?!
> 
> I should add that its most effective if used under 21 years (though in usually has an effect even if you have crossed this age)


This is true, And the chem in ? Is part of the mix. If I wasn't a chicken I would look into it. Just can't stand the thought.

----------

